# Pressemeldung: AngelMesse Karlsruhe vom 16. – 18. November 2007



## Anglerboard-Team (16. Oktober 2007)

PRESSEMITTEILUNG Nr. 4
*
AngelMesse Karlsruhe vom 16. – 18. November 2007: 
Der neue Anglertreffpunkt im Südwesten​*
Als großer Anglertreffpunkt im Südwesten bietet die AngelMesse Karlsruhe erstmals in diesem Jahr allen Freizeitanglern und Sportfischern vom 16. - 18. November   eine Anlaufstelle, bei der sie alles finden, was für ihr Hobby nützlich und wichtig ist: eine Einkaufsmöglichkeit mit umfassender Information und Beratung. Hier erhalten sie die Möglichkeit, Angebote vergleichen zu können, einen Überblick über neueste Produkte und Trends, Informationen über interessante Angelreisen, ein Informationsprogramm der Spitzenklasse mit den Stars der Angelbranche und Aktionen zum Mitmachen. Die AngelMesse Karlsruhe ist eingebettet in die Reisemesse Horizont – und bietet so dem Angler einen interessanten Zusatznutzen. Der Angler und Freizeitfischer im Südwesten kann sich auf der AngelMesse Karlsruhe zu einem frühen Zeitpunkt, wenn die Saison abgeschlossen und Weihnachten bereits im Blickfeld ist, auf die nächste Angelsaison einstimmen und vorbereiten.

*Einkauf, Information und Beratung*
Ob Rute, Roller, Köder oder die Produktneuheit für das nächste Jahr – die Aussteller der AngelMesse Karlsruhe bieten den Besuchern mit Sicherheit das, was sie für ihr Hobby brauchen. Dabei werden die auf der Messe vertretenen Händler ein breites Sortiment mitbringen, das für den Angler in heimischen Gewässern am Rhein ebenso die passende Ausrüstung bereithält wie für den Meeresangler oder den Fliegenfischer. Mit der Firma Balzer ist auch einer der führenden Hersteller vertreten, um den Angler über sein Angebot und interessante Neuheiten zu informieren. Auch wer sich über interessante Angelreisen informieren will oder die nächste Angelreise plant, sollte das Angebot der AngelMesse Karlsruhe nutzen. Die Möglichkeit zum Nachfragen, zum persönlichen Gespräch ist dabei einer der entscheidenden Vorteile, die der Messebesuch dem Angler bietet. 

*Programm der Spitzenklasse*
Die Faszination Angeln wird spürbar und erlebbar in einem Programm der Spitzenklasse, das die AngelMesse Karlsruhe dem Freizeitangler und Sportfischer bietet. Für drei Tage wird die Messe Karlsruhe zu dem Treffpunkt vieler aus den Medien bekannter Angelprofis. Für den Angler bietet dieses Programm eine so in Deutschland einmalige Gelegenheit, von den Profis lernen  und profitieren und mit diesen diskutieren zu können. Hier erhält der Messebesucher nutzwerte Informationen, Tipps und Tricks für sein Hobby – und dies vielfach auch verbunden mit faszinierenden Bildern. 



*Programm ANGELFORUM:*
Freitag, 16. November 2007:
12.00 – 12.30 Martin Joswig (Angelreisen mit Familie)
12.45 – 13.15 Dietmar Isaiasch (Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch)
13.30 – 14.00 Jens Köller (Spinnfischen auf Wels)
14.15 – 14.45 Jörg Strehlow (Die Faulenzertechnik)
15.00 – 15.30 Peter Biedron (Wunderköder Wobbler)
15.45 – 16.15 Michael Komuczki (Strömungsangeln Wienerisch)
16.30 – 17.00 Dietmar Isaiasch (Geheimnis Gummifisch)

Samstag, 17. November 2007:
10.15 – 10.45 Lutz/Schenkel (Karpfenangeln mit Biss)
11.00 – 11.30 Jörg Strehlow (Die Faulenzertechnik)
11.45 – 12.15 Michael Komuczki (Strömungsangeln Wienerisch)
12.30 – 13.00 Martin Joswig (Angelreisen mit Familie)
13.15 – 13.45 Jens Köller (Spinnfischen auf Wels)
14.00 – 14.30 Bernhard Mielitz (Hochseeangeln auf Dorsch)
14.45 – 15.15 Jörg Strehlow (Vom Kescher in die Küche)
15.30 – 16.00 Peter Biedron (Wunderköder Wobbler)
16.15 – 16.45 Michael Kahlstadt (Angeln am Forellensee)
17.00 – 17.30 Herbert Jordan (Angeln in Norwegen)

Sonntag, 18. November 2007:
10.15 – 10.45 Michael Komuczki (Strömungsangeln Wienerisch)
11.00 – 11.30 Dietmar Isaiasch (Geheimnis Gummifisch)
11.45 – 12.15 Jörg Strehlow (Vom Kescher in die Küche)
12.30 – 13.00 Herbert Jordan (Angeln in Norwegen)
13.15 – 13.45 Jens Köller (Spinnfischen auf Wels)
14.00 – 14.30 Dietmar Isaiasch (Bootsangeln auf Raubfisch)
14.45 – 15.15 Jörg Strehlow (Die Faulenzertechnik)
15.30 – 16.00 Peter Biedron (Wunderköder Wobbler)
16.15 – 16.45 Bernhard Mielitz (Hochseeangeln auf Dorsch)
17.00 – 17.30 Lutz/Schenkel (Karpfenangeln mit Biss)

*
Aktionen zum Mitmachen*
Auch Angelvereine werden sich zur AngelMesse Karlsruhe präsentieren, allen voran der Angelverein Karlsruhe der mit über 5.000 Mitgliedern zu den ganz großen in Deutschland zählt. Er betreut u.a. eine Casting-Fläche. Dabei handelt es sich nicht um einen Laufsteg für das Schaulaufen menschlicher Zweibeiner, sondern um eine Fläche für das Angelzielwerfen.  Anfänger wie Fortgeschrittene können auf dieser Fläche unter Anleitung erfahrener Casting-Sportler des Anglervereins Karlsruhe ihr Können im Angelzielwerfen testen. Zum weiteren Informationsangebot gehört u.a. auch ein Workshop zum Thema Fliegenbinden. Angeln und Naturschutz sind keine Gegensätze, sondern gehören zusammen – auch dieses, für den Veranstalter der AngelMesse Karlsruhe wichtige Anliegen wird der Anglerverein Karlsruhe auf seinem Stand demonstrieren.



*Das Wichtigste in Kürze*
Messe-Termin:   Freitag, 16.11.2007 bis Sonntag, 18.11. 2007

Veranstaltungsort: Messe Karlsruhe, Halle 3
Öffnungszeiten: täglich 10 – 18 Uhr

Eintrittspreise:
Tageskarte Erwachsene: 6,00  €
Tageskarte ermäßigt: 5,00  €
Familienticket: 14,00 €
Feierabendticket: 4,50 €
(von 16 – 18 Uhr)

Shuttle-Service:	Vom Hauptbahnhof Karlsruhe ist ein Shuttle-Service eingerichtet, mit dem der Messebesucher in regelmäßiger Taktung die Messe bequem und ohne Umsteigen erreicht.

Veranstalter der AngelMesse Karlsruhe ist die KMK – Karlsruher Messe- und Kongress-GmbH in Zusammenarbeit mit der-angler.de (Angelschule Jörg Strehlow und Team), der Fachzeitschrift Rute & Rolle sowie dem Messe- und Veranstaltungsmanagement Michael von Enzberg. 

Weitere Informationen:www.horizont-karlsruhe.de/angelmesse


----------

